# Dental Nurse coming to Australia



## Vicki.tatton1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello,

Hope somebody cam help me. I have been a Dental Nurse in England now for over 2 years and am now fully qualified holding my level 3 certificate in dental Nursing.
I am looking to travel to Australia for a gap year and was wondering if it is possible for me to use my qualification there and work as a Dental Nurse in Australia?
I am aware that Australia looks for certain skills/ qualifications and am not sure if my qualification falls into these desired skills.
I would be very grateful if anybody has any further information or potential vacancies that may help me. 

Thanks
Vicki


----------



## TheCoolKoala (Aug 5, 2014)

Demand for nurses is high. The profession is on the skill migration program list. try contacting hospitals and dental cabinets.
if you are not targeting one specific town, it will be even better. if you can't find in one of the big cities, you might have good chances in a smaller more remote town, where they may struggle to find experienced people.
try phoning people and not emailing. I found phoning works better.


----------



## Theresa (Aug 6, 2014)

*Dental nurse job*

Hey
I can reccomend Darwin as destination. I found a nursing job within a couple of weeks. And the chances are even higher at the beginning of the wettseason, because a lot of people will leave at that time.


----------

